
Department of Redundancy Department - akakievich
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/department-of-redundancy-department/
======
addled
I liked the note at the end about Pair Instructing. I forget many disciplines
haven't embraced pairing to the degree programming has.

In college I took an elective course taught by a husband and wife pair from
the geology department. They interacted with each other a lot, and it
definitely encouraged us to join the conversation with questions and comments
of our own. Overall, it was a really good class. Okay... so it was a survey of
bad science shown in environmental disaster movies, but the teaching style was
an important factor as well.

------
skrebbel
The author holds a rather loose definition of redundancy. If a user-friendly
loop construct is redundant because you could use use jumps, then a car is
redundant because you could just walk everywhere. Phones? Redundant, just go
over in person and talk. Running water?

